# Can a Kentucky Woman with a non-violent felony in California from 2000 own a handgun?



## polachelliot (Dec 31, 2020)

I have a friend who moved to Kentucky from California several years ago with her two young children. In 2000 while living in California she was charged with a non-violent felony. She served her time and completed all parts of her sentence. She then had two children, then decided to move to Kentucky to be closer to her family who help her with her children and her own health since she's partially disabled now. She hasn't been charged with any crimes in Kentucky and has no other charges that I am aware of.

Because of the current political and socio-economic condition of the country she is concerned for the safety of herself and her children. She wishes to own a firearm to keep in her home to protect herself and her children from intruders. What are her rights, if any? What process should she complete in order to legally purchase a firearm? If she obtains one through a route that doesn't require a background check what would the outcome likely be if she were to need to use it in a manner where deadly force was clearly authorized (such as where a home invader was threatening her and her children with a firearm which lead to her discharging hers at the intruder killing them?

I'm sorry for the length of this thread. I just want to make sure I have as much information as possible before I advise her on available options. She really is a good woman, has totally recovered from the 2000 incident and has assimilated well to our Western Kentucky lifestyle. Thanks in advance for your answers!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I suggest you have her ask a Kentucky attorney but generally federal law prohibits gun possession by convicted felons. It appears to also be related to the length of the felony sentence. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_law_in_the_United_States


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Question 11(c) form 4473 asks if you have been convicted of a felony that could be penalized with a year or more in prison.
If she answers honestly, the seller is not allowed to complete the purchase.
A pardon from the Honorable Governor Gavin Newsome seems to be the only hope. 

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

being over 20 years old, it may be possible for a firearm,,,, it will depend on the felony itself. I found a link, not sure if it's any help.

https://dpa.ky.gov/Public_Defender_Resources/Documents/Lawyers' Guide to Expungement in KY.pdf


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

The reason for the expungement if qualified, should be for job seeking purposes or similar prejudices against felons. 
Leave guns completely off the table. 
If you get an expungement, then pursue your rifle or whatever afterwards.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

polachelliot said:


> I have a friend who moved to Kentucky from California several years ago with her two young children. In 2000 while living in California she was charged with a non-violent felony. She served her time and completed all parts of her sentence. She then had two children, then decided to move to Kentucky to be closer to her family who help her with her children and her own health since she's partially disabled now. She hasn't been charged with any crimes in Kentucky and has no other charges that I am aware of.
> 
> Because of the current political and socio-economic condition of the country she is concerned for the safety of herself and her children. She wishes to own a firearm to keep in her home to protect herself and her children from intruders. What are her rights, if any? What process should she complete in order to legally purchase a firearm? If she obtains one through a route that doesn't require a background check what would the outcome likely be if she were to need to use it in a manner where deadly force was clearly authorized (such as where a home invader was threatening her and her children with a firearm which lead to her discharging hers at the intruder killing them?
> 
> I'm sorry for the length of this thread. I just want to make sure I have as much information as possible before I advise her on available options. She really is a good woman, has totally recovered from the 2000 incident and has assimilated well to our Western Kentucky lifestyle. Thanks in advance for your answers!


Sounds like she's carrying a lot of baggage, why does she need help with her children , does she work ?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Maybe a slingshot would be allowed, maybe.
And why do you care ?


----------

